# !st attempt at cheese



## tjoff (Mar 27, 2011)

I just put in two large blocks of cheese.  1 is Pepper Jack and the other is Medium Cheddar.  Using the AMNS with cherry.

Plan on leaving in for 4 hours and then into FoodSaver bags for and fridge for 2 weeks.  I hope I can wait that long.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Are you working with more than one lit row? If so, 4 hours may be a bit too much. In my testing, I have found that if the cheese is not smokey enough, I can double smoke it.But,usually I smoke cheese for the length of two lit rows. And yes, it is hard to wait for the goodies. It's all good my friend.


----------



## tjoff (Mar 27, 2011)

I filled  2 1/2 row of the AMNS and only lit one end.  Do you you still think 4 hrs may be too much?


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 27, 2011)

One lit row may be ok for 4 hours. Sometimes, you just have to make adjustments as you go. It's all good my friend.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 27, 2011)

sorry had to do it


----------



## distre (Mar 27, 2011)

I think alot of it comes down to your personal taste. Some people like it with more smoke than others. I do like a lot of smoke. I've lit my amns on both end and in the middle. Some of my friends like the smokey flavor and some don't care for it. I think the amount of heat in your smoker has a lot to do with how much smoke you cheese will take. Say if your smoker is 75 degrees the cheese will take on more flavor than if it were colder at around 50 degrees. You need to see how much smoke you like on your cheese. It all personal taste. It may take a few batches to see how much you like. Good Luck.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 27, 2011)

On my last batch I lit both ends of the AMNS and smoked for 3.5hrs using Cherry and it was just about right for me. 

Again personal taste figures in so you will need to remember what you do so next time you can adjust your time and smoke to fit your tastes.

Here is the link to the thread on my cheese.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...ed-cheese-using-the-amns-batch-1-using-cherry


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't like to "Burp Smoke", so wienie boy here smokes for about 2 1/2 hours.

I've noticed if the cheese is just beginning to sweat, it tends to take on more smoke

Rich is right, try it with less smoke, and you can always smoke it again.  It's all your personal preference.

Pics Please?!?!?!

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 27, 2011)

What did you finally decide to do - Looking for some qview


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2011)

tyotrain said:


> sorry had to do it




X2


----------



## dale5351 (Mar 28, 2011)

tjoff said:


> I just put in two large blocks of cheese.  1 is Pepper Jack and the other is Medium Cheddar.  Using the AMNS with cherry.
> 
> Plan on leaving in for 4 hours and then into FoodSaver bags for and fridge for 2 weeks.  I hope I can wait that long.


How large a block?  I cut the 2-3 pound blocks that I buy in two pieces so that there is more area for the smoke to cling.


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 23, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> X2


*X3*


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

X4


----------



## sunman76 (Oct 3, 2011)

...


----------

